# E34M5 Touring sighting



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I took a different route into work today (as well as taking the M6) and noticed an E34M5 pulling behind me. Didn't think too much of it, since they're not so rare around here. I did find it odd that it looked like Daytona Violet, because I never recalled that being a standard US color. A minute later, I pull into the left lane to prepare for my turn, look back again, and notice that it's a TOURING! :yikes: :yikes: 

Looks like a 93 or early 94 since it has the System II wheels.

Yes, I had my camera. No, I couldn't get a clean shot.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Is it just me, or does that look like it has some major tuck on the rear wheels?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like it has some major tuck on the rear wheels?


I noticed that too... looks like some unnaturally severe negative camber. :wow:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Yep that's a M5 Touring... my friend bought one brand new in Daytona Violett back in 1994 in BMW Center in Frankfurt! What a great car! Sometimes they look like that in the rear after it has been lowered, but this one looks a little too much...


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I noticed that too... looks like some unnaturally severe negative camber. :wow:


Yea, I'd hate to see the wear on those rear tires :yikes:


----------

